# Ipad 2 Désactivé



## miroura (23 Septembre 2012)

Salut a tous 
J'ai un problème avec mon ipad 2 64 GO, bloqué à cause d'un problème de mot de passe. Il affiche sur l'écran "Ipad désactivée, se connecter  à iTunes". Quand je me connecte, iTunes ne le reconnait pas. Es ce qu'il y a un solutions pour cela. Toute propositions serait la bien venue.
Merci


----------



## Tosay (25 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour

Et en mode DFU ?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3gxiQp-2Ow&feature=related


----------

